# HyperX Cloud Headset Problem



## Rumada (30. Januar 2016)

Moin,

mein Headset is vor kurzem angekommen - bin auch soweit zufrieden, außer mit dem Mikro. Das Problem is, wenn ich mich mute, kann ich zwar nich mehr reden  im Teamspeak aber sobald ein Sound von meinen Kopfhörern meinen eingestellten Lautstärkepegel übersteigt, wird das ganze trotzdem noch im TS gesprochen. D.H. wenn ich mich mute und laute Musik über meine Kopfhörer höre, können andere trotz mute mithören. Auch wenn ich nich gemutet bin hört man selbst bei relativ leiser Musik bereits meine Musik oder z.b. ingame Sounds. Gibt es dazu Lösungen ?


----------



## Goldini50 (12. Februar 2016)

Ist das nur Im Teamspeak so ? Oder auch in Skype oder Raidcall?   
Wenn du diese Probehören funktion benutzt und musik hörst, hörst du die dann auch nochmal selber ? 
Hast du Echo "Dämpfung" und "Echo Abschwächung" aktiviert ?  
Hast du noch andere Geräte angeschloßen die Sound aufnehmen können z.b. integriete Web-Cam beim Laptop o.ä ? 
Benutzt du Push to Talk oder Sprachaktivierung ?


----------

